# Apple Watch et béquilles



## Innovi (21 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour !

nouvellement arrivée je viens vers vous pour une question particulière.
Je possède une montre Suunto et souhaite switchet sur l Apple Watch. 
Sauriez vous me dire si la fonction de podomètre fonctionnera même si je me déplace en béquille ? Idem si je lance une activité de marche ?
car ce n'est pas le cas avec la Suunto, qui n'affiche qu'environ 1/3 des pas, même en la portant à la cheville.. 

merci et bonne journée  !


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé! Je ne trouve rien de spécifique sur les béquilles, mais je sais que l'Apple Watch supporte par exemple la mobilité en chaise roulante. Donc, je pense que le déplacement en béquilles est également supporté. Dans tous les cas, il est important de bien étalonner sa montre au début de l'utilisation.


----------



## Innovi (26 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
merci pour cette réponse ! je ne connaissais pas cette procédure.

Belle journée à vous !


----------

